# GSD Bedding..?



## Dima916 (Mar 13, 2010)

What type/size of bed should I buy for my GSD? 
Links please.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

If you have a puppy, I wouldn't spend any money on a bed unless you know he/she isn't going to chew it up. I buy the foam pads (for human beds) and cover them with a blanket then I put a sheet over it, this way I just have to throw the sheet in the wash. For our new puppy, I had just gotten new pillows, I used (2) old pillows wrapped in a sheet and put them in the crate, it fit perfectly.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with the first poster. Once he gets through the CAPT Destructo phase... then here are some ideas. Do you have a COSTCO in your area? Both my oldie and my youngster like the square beds from there, they are about 36 x 39. The one with the orthopedic foam, the old guy likes. The one with just cotton stuffing the younger prefers. To be honest the youngster would rather be on what ever I am SITTING on.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We have several of the costco beds and love them. We have both the rectangular and the round. It's hit or miss what costco has in stock shape wise, but they last so long that I've not had to replace them yet. My father has had one of the round ones for probably 5 or 6 years and it's still nice and fluffy (of course, his dog is only about 35 lbs and he has the full sized bed).

Those beds run under $20 and come in various patterns and prints, with a washable cover. It's not water (or pee) proof so for a pup I'd supervise carefully. I did have an 8 week old foster (gsd/rott) pee on it once, and the cover was thick enough that I took it off right away and it hadn't seeped through to the non-washable internal layer.. but just a heads up.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree with the Costco posts. I have had a round one for 7+ years. I've washed the dickens out of it and its still perfect! (I wash the whole thing, not just the cover). 

For Ava right now, since she is just a puppy, I just fold up a towel and put in her kennel.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

no bedding here! Captain destructo about to appear!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When my pup was very young I used cheap bathroom rugs to put on the bottom of his crate. They were easy to wash and the rubber on the bottom help keep the rug from slipping. 

I didn't like a lot of bedding in his crate as things get get 'lost' in the bedding and you think he has eaten something only to find out 1/2 of his food is under & between the bedding.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

I have given up buying dog beds! Either all the lovely fluffy insides come out or the cat chooses to sleep on them and absolutely no dogs are allowed near them!!! So now after spending lots of money on ortho dog beds etc i buy comforters and fold them into squares bought some twin ones for $10 each cheap cheerful and go in the washer. Just a thought


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

At 8 weeks, we used an old sheet folded up in the bottom of her kennel because we were afraid of her pulling the stuffing out of a dog bed. After a few weeks of it, she would come out of the kennel, pull the sheet out, and then either go back in the kennel, or lay on the cold tile (this was in February).

It took us a while to figure it out, but she prefers no bedding at all. Not sure if she's just hot natured, or a little strange. She's rather sleep on the bare floor.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

We live in Australia, so not sure if you can get them where you are. Shadow has the extra large "Bono Fido" Stay Dry Futon. It is water proof(and pee proof, I poured a whole cup of water on it nothing got threw) and it is rip resistant. In fact one of my other dogs (pom x) put two chew holes in Shadows bed and the company are in the process of replacing it, free of cost.  It was a little costly to start with, but its been worth it. All 4 of my dogs now have one each.


----------



## Dima916 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice, sounds like Costco will be the place once he reaches a non destruction point in his life


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you all put beds or sheets in crates?


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

My dogs have loved the thick foam beds. I picked up a very nice one from Petsmart for about $80. I think the most important feature is a cover that is _easily _removable/washable. I think bigger is better for Shepherd beds.


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

That's one more thing I better get then. Maybe he can start out with a blanket. Almost 4 days now before I pick him up!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a bed made by KONG for Sage but he figured out how to work the zipper and got the stuffing out  

I got a crib mattress and that has been working great


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Romeos Tune said:


> That's one more thing I better get then. Maybe he can start out with a blanket. Almost 4 days now before I pick him up!!


if you are talking about padding for a crate, I used old towels folded up for padding when Sage was little. Now he has a soft blanket in there and will move it if he gets too hot. With a new pup you won't want to put anything too expensive in there


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah.... I think a blanket will be fine.  I've got tons of them for some reason. lol


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought the Kong large bed from Petsmart for Cash. It is chew resistant which means it will take them awhile to tear it apart. He has chewed the handle, but the rest of the bed is still completely intact and I have seen him gnawing the **** out of it on several occasions. 

He also loves laying on it. It isn't washable, but it is a tougher cover so you can just unzip it, take out the cedar stuffing, and hose it off. It dries really quick in the sun. I'm actually thinking about getting him another one. 

In his crate I just put a couple towels because he likes to rearrange them. I tried a bed in there but he just kept pulling it out and laid on the plastic tray.


----------



## ritacykim (May 27, 2010)

Seriously don't get anything expensive.
I told my BF to go to Ross and get a dog bed for less than $15, but like a stubborn mule, he went to Petco and spent $55 on one and it only lasted 2 weeks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our pup came home at 9 weeks old.
his first crate was large. his 2nd crate could house a mastiff.

our pup had no problem with either crate.
now when it comes to bedding, different
story. if there's a feather in my dogs crate
he will shred it and spit it outside of his crate.

my pup/dog never enjoyed any kind
of bedding in his crate.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Romeos Tune said:


> Do you all put beds or sheets in crates?


 I think they should have something to lay on, even a towel for a baby will do.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I have two dogs that will go to great extremes to remove or wad the bedding into a corner of the crate... they want it BARE... go figure.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I made a dog bed out of an old sheet. I sewed it together and stuffed it with fiber fill stuffing. I know he will probably chew it. That's why I won't buy a bed for him until he grows up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried overstock.com?


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

I just have two old top blankets folded into a rectangle that fits his crate, hes never pulled them out or tried to destroy them. Now I just leave his crate door open and he goes in there whenever he wants to sleep.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> I had a bed made by KONG for Sage but he figured out how to work the zipper and got the stuffing out
> 
> I got a crib mattress and that has been working great


 
I just bought the Kong one last night. The fabiric appears to be pretty tough - never thought about her opening the zipper.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it depends on the dog. My GSD likes to lay on the tile floors in the house, or in the marble shower. In his crate I no longer put anything. 

My doxie - won't even sit on the tile floor. She likes padding, and likes to even crawl between the bedding. In her crate I have bedding and a pillow.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Lilie said:


> When my pup was very young I used cheap bathroom rugs to put on the bottom of his crate. They were easy to wash and the rubber on the bottom help keep the rug from slipping.
> 
> I didn't like a lot of bedding in his crate as things get get 'lost' in the bedding and you think he has eaten something only to find out 1/2 of his food is under & between the bedding.


Awesome idea! Never thought of that.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Vinyl dog floor protection pads- Primo Pads

These come highly recommended and with warranty.


----------



## Suge (Aug 31, 2010)

Using cheap bathmats is a really good idea if the dog likes to chew or they get ruined often. No sense in spending a bunch of money on something that will need to be replaced every couple of months. I was doing a search and I found these crate pads and they looked pretty cool. West Paw Design Zoo Rest Pet Bed You can throw the entire thing in the washer if it gets dirty which is definitely a plus! There are some really nice dog beds on there too if you run a search by large dog beds.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine has a bed from mammouth dog beds.
Mammoth Dog Beds For Large Dogs - Lifetime Warranty


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine like the Tempur-pedic


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I like the idea of the primo pad....looks practical. Do you have one Clue?


----------



## Maverick27 (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree, I just ordered the primo pad, I like the fabric as it looks to be for easy clean up as well as comfort. I ordered the tan one.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*The perfect bed*

I would suggest a Kuranda bed, we use them in our commercial kennel,and they are pretty much indestructible! They come in all sizes, colors, covers ( the vinyl coated lasts best), and dogs, including our GSD's love them, really great for pups- Bob


Kuranda Dog Beds - Orthopedic and Chew Proof


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

Any ideas for summer crate bedding? Fawn runs warm and is often laying on the tile in the house. I could just remove all bedding and leave her on the plastic bottom but that can't be good for growing joints overnight?


----------

